

Ask HN: Want to buy my (profitable) Mac app? - markchristian

After about three years, I&#x27;m ready to stop working on my Mac app, DragonDrop. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shinyplasticbag.com&#x2F;dragondrop&#x2F;)<p>It&#x27;s still generating pretty decent revenue (about $7,000 USD over the past 12 months), but I don&#x27;t really have the time in my life for a side project at the moment (I just bought a house! So much work.).<p>I&#x27;d love to find a new home for it rather than just pulling it from the App Store; if you&#x27;re interested, get in touch (m@rkchristian.ca) -- all reasonable offers will be entertained.<p>Thanks for reading! ❤️.
======
cdvonstinkpot
Apptopia just changed its name to Fliptopia. It's a marketplace for just this
sort of thing: [https://www.fliptopia.com/](https://www.fliptopia.com/)

Seems it could help you more than an HN post...

~~~
hawe
Another marketplace is [https://flippa.com/buy-apps](https://flippa.com/buy-
apps)

------
zerr
> I work at Twitter

> I just bought a house!

May I ask, did you buy your house (in SF Bay Area?) by Twitter salary and/or
your side projects?

I personally think that it is not a good time for buying real estate in places
such as SFBA or e.g. London, because of the bubble.. And I think after some
time this bubble will burst and house prices will come lower.

Anyway, congratulations with your new home! ;)

------
markchristian
Gah, I'm an idiot -- it's actually made about half that amount ($3,500)
because I forgot to subtract the earnings of my other Mac app, Timebar. I
really wish I could edit/delete this post. #embarrassed

~~~
dsacco
I emailed you.

------
chmaynard
Is Hacker News really an appropriate place to post what amounts to a want ad?
Just asking.

~~~
zerr
Why not? It is kind of asking your peers. And some [good] discussions might
follow as well.

~~~
kzisme
I would appreciate if it was less of an add and more of a discussion, but
that's just me I suppose.

This would honestly fit better into a "Show HN"

